# Anybody service a DT Swiss 240s hub themselves?



## unknownrash (Dec 25, 2005)

Do you really need all those special tools from DT Swiss to overhaul this hub? All I want to do is open it up and slap some lube in the bearings. Looks kinda complex from the manual.


----------



## bsaunder (Oct 27, 2004)

They're sealed bearings, so I'm not sure if you'll be able to lube them up. I just take the lazy way and have the LBS replace the bearings every 2-3 years...


----------



## unknownrash (Dec 25, 2005)

I lube up sealed bearings by carefully prying off the seal, greasing them and replacing the seal. I've done it on my mountain bikes, Chris king hubs etc. The DT Swiss hub seems a bit different (pain in the ass). I dont want to tear the whole thing down, just get to the bearings.


----------



## Kickit (Aug 9, 2006)

The bearings aren't really meant to be serviced. Just ride until worn and then replace. The rear on my DT 1450 wheels (240s hubs) was a bit loose. One of the bearings was worn out. I do most of my own work but I didn't want to mess with it so I took it to the shop. Even at retail the EnduroMax bearings are only about $5 each so $30 for the whole set.


----------



## roadboy (Apr 1, 2003)

you dont need any special tools, you can pull the freehub body off by hand, just put a cog on the body and use the lockring to hold it on then just pull and the freehub body slides off, all other bearings can be removed with a drift and then you can use the old bearings to tap in new bearings. I have done this on many DT Swiss and Dt hugi hubs. the tools are exspensive and un needed


----------



## unknownrash (Dec 25, 2005)

Thanks roadboy,

I managed to pull apart the hub with my bare hands. I ended up lubing all the bearings except for the one underneath the rachet ring thing on the drive side of the hub. I went to look that up in the manual online, but now I can't find the manual anymore on the DT Swiss website. So I guess it'll have to do for now. 

The hub internals were very clean after 4700 miles.


----------



## tdi-rick (Oct 2, 2007)

and the star ratchet lube is a lubricating solids fortified light grease. DT call it a paste.
It's made by Dow Corning, (Molykote TP 42) and was developed for lathe and mill beds and machine heads to resist cutting lubricant/water washout. Should be a lot cheaper through an industrial parts/bearing/seals supplier than a bike shop.


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

*DT 240S freehub removal*



roadboy said:


> you dont need any special tools, you can pull the freehub body off by hand, just put a cog on the body and use the lockring to hold it on then just pull and the freehub body slides off, all other bearings can be removed with a drift and then you can use the old bearings to tap in new bearings. I have done this on many DT Swiss and Dt hugi hubs. the tools are exspensive and un needed


roadboy, does the axle end cap have to be removed first before pulling off the freehub body? I ask because I need to replace a freehub body. I have a 240S freehub (Campy) that has cracked at the inner edge, likely because I over-torqued it. DT torque specs are 30 N-m, Campy hubs are 50 N-m....I just torqued the DT like normal with my big crescent wrench on lockring tool technique. Now the freehub binds and I can see cracks at the edge of the freehub body where it transitions from body to inner flange. Comparing the DT freehub to Campy freehubs, there is a lot less material on the inner flange where the top cog/carrier presses.


----------

